# Science on Youtube



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Post any interesting scientific YouTube videos in this thread.


----------



## negativnein (Jun 21, 2010)

Some universities have pages on youtube. Here are a few I have stumbled upon:
UC Berkley playlists
UCTV, University of California Television

Stanford University
Stanford Medicine

Yale University
Yale University Courses

University of Cambridge

+
historian and anthropologist Alan Macfarlane


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

YouTube - NurdRage's Channel


----------



## kexx (Nov 24, 2010)

HungryHom3r's YouTube Channel - Many Bill Nye the Science Guy videos <3


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I love glow sticks so this is cool


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Most people would argue with me that this video is not scientific, but I think otherwise.

(There's 18 parts to this video, you may follow it through youtube)

Here's part 1:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Kilgore Trout said:


> YouTube - Cosmos - Carl Sagan - 4th Dimension


I wish I could live in the 4th dimension

This is a channel which has the whole documentary on a BBC document about Chaos Theory
YouTube - thesecretlifeofchaos's Channel

Something a bit more lighthearted
YouTube - Chemical Party


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Kilgore Trout for all those videos, I particularly enjoyed the Clifford Stoll one. I didn't watch all of it because I think I would need to be in a much quieter environment with time to myself to fully appreciate it lol. But he was interesting. Kind of annoying, so many times I just wanted to close the tab and stop watching, but I found myself captivated by his erratic behaviour X3


----------



## TheAlphaPigeon (Nov 24, 2010)

Check out Thunderf00t's channel on YouTube.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

the man with the cut corpus callosum whose right hemisphere was theist and whose left hemisphere was atheist was an interesting case....


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

I wont contribute any videos here, but I will mention: 
The MIT channel on Youtube is very good if you want to use it as another referece to any science, math, and engineering classes you might be taking. Have fun.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

The Khan Academy has some pretty great stuff, primarily in the form of educational videos on YouTube which can be found here. They range in topics from history to physics, engineering to economics and vary in depth from introductory to highly advanced. Some excerpts from chemistry and biology:

YouTube - Introduction to the atom

YouTube - Electron Configurations

YouTube - Chromosomes, Chromatids, Chromatin, etc.

YouTube - Cancer

YouTube - Embryonic Stem Cells


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

* DUDE.*

YouTube - What a year on Earth really looks like.


----------



## gretalbear (Jan 26, 2011)

what the bleep do we know down the rabbit hole

bit annoying in places but explains things quite well.



how does one post a youtube video?


----------



## gretalbear (Jan 26, 2011)

not like that obviously...


----------



## gretalbear (Jan 26, 2011)

try again...


----------



## gretalbear (Jan 26, 2011)

hurrah! HAVE SOME MORE!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

these are amazing:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been on a Science video binge these past few days.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

does theoretical physics count as science?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Yay! Carl Sagan!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)




----------

